# Attn Dev Q



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Does any one know if this folder extention is part of the kernel?
I want to flash a file into here, but if it is part of the kernel I don't want to hard brick like Mr theroy did
/sys/devices/system/CPU/cpu0/cpufreq/
I am trying a few things to oc and under volt
Ive got the zip ready, just don't want to risk it
This is the file im wanting to put in the folder

http://db.tt/EYYnWpMW

NO one ansewred, so i went for it, and no matter what i try i can not get it to flash and stick, 
the flash goes as normal, no errors, and when i boot up there is no file there, and ive tried a simple copy paste, again no errors but file is not there.
any thoughts?
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

